# Snug Harbor Conneaut



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if anything was going on today (1/16) that they weren't open? I was watching the flow data like a hawk, called their number and listened to the fishing report (updated this morning), and when I got up there they were closed. Awful waste of an hour-plus drive. 

For what it's worth, the water did look decent. Not clear, but not chocolate milk. Hopefully Mother Nature will cooperate and I can try again Sunday.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a bait shop guy out west that's open all weekend. He takes Monday's off to! Guess that's there much needed time off


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

That makes sense, just wish he would have mentioned that in the automated phone report for us poor souls who have to drive a ways for the chrome


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

About the best you can do is call ahead. After the big freeze, it'been hit and miss. Not much fishing lately. I always keep a few females, so I'm always prepared with cured egg sacs. That's your best insurance. The water temp was 34 degrees yesterday in the Creek, and the fish were v e r y sluggish, so you didn't miss much. Hard to get a bite. It's looking like more rain on Friday, so it may not fish by Sunday. I would suggest an unmentionable trib in that case.


----------

